# amplificador a 6v



## meledu (Feb 10, 2006)

hola amigos soy nuevo en esto y les pido ayuda.

lo que pasa es que me he hecho una fuente autonoma con una bateria de plomo de 6v para mi discman y bueno ahora quiero hacer un amplificador portatil que funcione con dicha bateria haber si me pueden ayudar mi idea es construirme un amplificador de buena calidad de audio pero que se pueda poner en marcha con 6v de alimentacion
gracias desde ya


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Feb 12, 2006)

que le quieres conectar a tu amplificador, una bocina de 4 ohms? porque con esa bocina, y 6V vas a tener una potencia rms máxima de 765mW. Ya que si quieres hacer dos amplificador y conectarlos en "puente" (que lógicamente te duplica el costo y consumo), pues tendrias con suerte unos 3watts. consumiendo 1amp considerando la eficiencia de tu amplificador dell 50%, que es poco alta. Te digo el consumo porque a lo mejor tu batería te dura muy poco tiempo. dices que eres principiante, te recomiendo que hagas experimentos haciendo un amplificador de potencia utilizando algún amplificador operacional al cual le conectes a la salida transistores de potencia para que pueda soportar la corriente que le esta demandando a la bocina.


----------



## meledu (Feb 14, 2006)

bueno lo que quiero es un amplificador estereo y con que me dure unas 5 horas es suficiente es para mi discman asi que no necesito que sea de mucha potencia pero me quedo tranqui con unos 5w de potencia...


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Mar 9, 2006)

Hola meledu. mira, pues anduve investigando algun amplificador en circuito integrado que te pueda servir y por ejemplo encontré el LM390. Como te dije, la potencia máxima son 3W, eso en condiciones ideales. Por ejemplo, este integrado te da 2.5W con una bocina de 4 ohms, y tienes que utilizar dos integrados iguales. en su hoja de datos te dicen como conectarlos. La hoja de datos del integrado la puedes bajar de la página www.national.com esta es la página del fabricante. Existen muchos fabricantes de circuitos integrados en la cuales puedes investigar que amplificador te sirve mejor. Algunos fabricantes son: fairchild, national semiconductor, rhom, analog devices (aunque estos son algo caros), linear technologies, solo por mensionarte algunas. Todas estas marcas se dedican a fabricar circuitos integrados, por lo tanto, te dan los manuales de cada circuito que fabrican. en los manuales te dicen todo, absolutamente todo lo que necesitas saber del circuito integrado. voltajes de alimentación, como se conectan, potencia, distorsión, consumo, etc. Te aconsejo que te metas a alguna para que te des una idea. no te mando la del LM390 porque no me dejaron subirla ya que es más grande de lo que se permite. ahora te doy un tip. si quieres encontrar la hoja de datos de algun componente, como por ejemplo, del LM2002 (que es otro amplificador de audio) pues ponle en algun buscador de internet (yo utilizo el yahoo) "LM2002 datasheet" y te van aparecer muchos sitios de donde bajar la hoja de datos. Estas hojas son muy confiables ya que las proporsiona el mismo fabricante. espero te sirva la información. bye


----------

